
Navy drops criminal cases against USS Fitzgerald officers in 2017 collision - smacktoward
https://www.stripes.com/news/navy-drops-criminal-cases-against-uss-fitzgerald-officers-charged-in-2017-fatal-collision-1.576528
======
rurban
Of course the navy tries to silence the damning internal report of the
disaster on board [https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/01/14/worse-
th...](https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/01/14/worse-than-you-
thought-inside-the-secret-fitzgerald-probe-the-navy-doesnt-want-you-to-read/),
and the navy actually got money from the innocent merchant vessel owner,
whilst it was clear to everyone that only the navy ship was at fault here.
[https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/01/11/ship-
own...](https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/01/11/ship-owners-to-
pay-us-government-for-fitzgerald-collision/)

